# wow manuell patchen



## 254s4e4f4e44 (23. März 2012)

Hiho,
ich habe mir nach fast einenem jahr mal wieder wow installiert. Ich erinnere mich noch mit Screcken an die extrem langen patchzeiten, also habe ich mich mal im Insternet schlauch gemacht und mir von softonic den 4.3 full patch runtergeladen. Die Frage ist nun nur, wie installiere ich das ganze? Aus der readme die mit gedownloadet wird erfährt man auch nicht wirjklich viel. In der zip datei liegen zwei ordner und in der readme sthet man soll sie einfach reinkopieren. Aber soll man seinen vorhandenen ordner löschen und wirklich komplett ersetzten oder soll man die gedownloadeten ordner nur in den vorhandenen ordner integrieren?
Außerdem habe ich irgentwo gelesen, man müsse danach nochmal den background downloader drüberlaufen lassen. Wie ist das denn jetzt genau?
Und kann ich meinen kompletten wow ordner einfach kopieren und falls was schief geht einfach die kopie einspielen?

Freue mich auf eure hoffentlich kommenden Antworten.

LG

Edit: Ich weiss, vielleicht ist das hier nicht so ganz der richtige ort für diesen therd, aber einen passenderen habe ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## bemuehung (23. März 2012)

was hast du denn installiert Wotlk oder Cata ?

wenn das n FullPatch ist einfach die .exe starten

kompletten WoW Ordner kannst du komplett hinkopieren wo du willst

kleinere Patches dann am besten einfach über den Downloader/Launcher installieren lassen


----------



## xynlovesit (23. März 2012)

Vergiss das ganze einfach mal. Blizzard hat in der Hinsicht viel geändert und das patchen einem vereinfacht. Einfach den Downloader vom Battle.net herunterladen, öffnen und automatisch installieren lassen. Ist quasi nur noch 1 Patch den man herunterladen muss, denn es wird ständig in Abständen die Patches zusammengefasst.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2012)

254s4e4f4e44 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun nur, wie installiere ich das ganze? Aus der readme die mit gedownloadet wird erfährt man auch nicht wirjklich viel.


Falls vorhanden installierst du WoW einfach von der Cataclysm-DVD. Eine andere Scheibe brauchst du nicht. So hast du schon mal 4.0.0 oder so ähnlich drauf. Den Rest kannst du den Downloader machen lassen. 
Wichtig: Den Launcher/Downloader unter VISTA/WIN7 als Administrator starten. Eventuell während des Patchvorganges auch den Virenscanner deaktivieren, wenn es Probleme gibt. Mit der DVD und patchen über den Launcher von 4.0 auf 4.3.3 sollte kaum länger als eine Stunde dauern. 
Hast du keine DVD parat, bleibt dir alternativ der Download über deinen WoW-Account. 
Falls du die LichKing DVD hast, kannst du auch erst mal von dieser bis 3.0.1 installieren. Ältere CD´s/DVD´werden nicht benötigt, da sich alles schon auf den Addon-DVD´s befindet.


----------

